# Gigantic longicauda



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Herman found this patch of gigantic longicauda last year, he was not sure the ID of this crypt until this trip when we saw the spathe. This's really huge!! isn't it?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Gigantic Longicauda*

Spathe










Over 2ft when measured


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Gigantic Longicauda*

Nice one, Josh!

C. longicauda can get pretty tall when growing submersed, especially when the stand gets direct sunlight. Any growing experiences since last year?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Gigantic Longicauda*



Kai Witte said:


> Nice one, Josh!
> 
> C. longicauda can get pretty tall when growing submersed, especially when the stand gets direct sunlight. Any growing experiences since last year?


nope, not me, not sure about herman.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Gigantic Longicauda*

Hmmm...I was planning on trying to grow some in a submersed blackwater setup. Maybe I had better rethink trying to grow it in a 15 gallon tank!


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Gigantic Longicauda*

The place is consider expose to sunlight, water is pretty stagnant and are furtile cause by the paddy field on the upstream i guess.


----------

